# REW and Windows 7



## Nicholas Bedworth (Oct 4, 2009)

I am getting an error message upon install, namely Java VM needs to be installed. The latest version is in fact installed, and I did an uninstall, download and reinstall of the JVM. No luck.

Control panel says I have the Java 6 update 16, 64 bit, along with the Java SE Development Kit 6 update.

I also tried running REW in Vista compatability mode, run as administrator, no joy.

Got any ideas?

On my other machine, Vista SP3, no problems, seems to have found my M-Audio FW 410 OK.. waiting for the Behringer microphone to arrive.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't remember anyone trying REW with Windows 7 yet, so you may be the first. I thought it would work fine, since it's so close to Vista......

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can try using the Linux jar files - they are what the Windows installer wraps in an exe, just follow the Linux installtion instructions.


----------



## minaximal (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been using REW with java 6 update 16, in windows 7 with no problems, but i also only use 32bit, i seem to remember i tried java's win 7 beta version, but it wasn't very stable at the time although that was a few months ago, so far i use all vista drivers and software with no problems.

maybe look for java win 7 version?


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Sep 24, 2009)

I am using REW with Windows 7RC (64bit) with no issues. I do remember having to install both 32bit and 64bit versions of Java.


----------



## nerdful1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm running rew in the w7 release client, and except for puzzling things likely of my own doings, it runs well.
The windows 7 RC, which is free to use till spring, is the full blown, not crippled versions like Home Premium and the like, maybe they are missing things.
'Plugging the analog hole' stuff made me waste hours on the Vista beta regarding audio connectivity.

I'm glad to see Linux file for REW, so won't likely be using it on Windows much.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

im rockin 7; using java 32 bit (on a 64 bit computer... that means it goes twice as fast right ;p)


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

jhnsmith978 said:


> Is it worthy to move from window vista to window 7..


*Windows 7 Performance Guide @ Anandtech*


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I love windows 7 compared to vista and however you should go to a store or friends place and check it out first (or at least look at some screen shots online); some people do not like it, though


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I think anyone who had to tolerate Vista should get a free copy of Windows 7. Vista has to be the worst OS I've ever used and I have used a lot of them over the past 30 plus years. The fact that Microsoft is not even offering a discount to users of Vista has dropped my opinion of them even lower than it was.

Bob


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Vista has to be the worst OS I've ever used


I really like Vista. It's one of the best operating systems I've ever used - and I too have used them all - starting from DOS.

brucek


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

brucek said:


> I really like Vista. It's one of the best operating systems I've ever used - and I too have used them all - starting from DOS.
> 
> brucek


On a "PC" (S-100 system), I started with PC/M but in any case, your answer made me chuckle. I guess it really is different strokes for different folks not that I would ever imagine my preferences to be a baseline for anything. Needless to say, I jumped on 7.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is windows 7 an "upgrade" to Vista or do you basically reinstall on a clean hard drive?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Is windows 7 an "upgrade" to Vista or do you basically reinstall on a clean hard drive?


I upgraded from Vista although some people like to do a clean install since Windows tends to get very cluttered after a lot of use. I have not seen any reference to 'upgrade' versions of Window 7 versus the full install version so my assumption was that you could do either when you purchase a license. I could be wrong. I also believe other versions of windows require a clean install and I recall Microsoft having a chart on their web site if you can decipher it (very confusing imo)

Bob


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Is windows 7 an "upgrade" to Vista or do you basically reinstall on a clean hard drive?


If you get the upgrade version of Windows 7 then you have to have another OS installed first. There is a hack to that however to install the upgrade version on a bare drive, but it's not straight forward (and it's illegal).

The full version is a little more expensive and allows you to install on an unformatted drive, a formatted but blank drive, formatted with an OS installed drive (as upgrade) or a formatted with OS installed with the option to reformat.

I've been running Windows 7 since last winter as my primary OS and didn't encounter any problems at all. I recently got the Steve Balmer Edition of Windows 7 Ultimate but haven't installed it yet. Before that I had Windows XP Professional. WMP 12 on Win7 works with my PS3 and Denon 4306 to stream media. It didn't with WMP 11 on XP no matter what I tried.


----------



## nerdful1 (Dec 5, 2006)

heh " a little more expensive"
Just had to jump in.
I see that there is a Linux Version of REW, and whoever made that up should be thrown a few perfect home built subs as a gift.

Before spending any money on Windows, that you could use to put to your audio, let me take on the task of "REW on Linux Made Easy". REW on an older box, likely running much more efficiently than any vista. For our group.
I am so Impressed by REW, the microphone eggspurts, and other things learned here.
I want you to challenge me:
In the next month, I'll post here well, maybe some linux vs w7 thread, someone start it...
I will this week take the linux version of REW and 
1. Post it as a requested package to be tested on my favorite Linux Distro PCLinuxOS.
We (PCLinuxOS) users are not allowed to mess up our machines with unapproved files, but there is a sub group into that, and being linux, we just build a bunch of sacrificial machines to play on.
2. install it in my PCLinuxOS sacrificial machine. If it is easy I will make what is called a remaster cd and make it available here as a download.
So you would have a live cd with rew on it.



If your REW 'puter has a bit of hard drive free, believe me, you can have two machines in one, the second better than a MAC.

W7 is good, for now, I have many of the mailed to me boxes and trash to recycle from the w7 disks sent me and all the plastic cases etc. Linux is so much greener.
But so I am not bashed here, yes w7 works great, I am dismayed that vista users must upgrade to get a stable OS? Will a Vista user ever get theirs patched like XP? I'm keeping my paid for XP boxes as long as MS supports it. 

From what i know MS wants to get people into a 2 year upgrade now.
And PCLOS runs great on a customer's MACIntel desktop.


----------

